
Digital Thinking at Rhode Island School of Design - prakash
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/1007032/print
======
smoody
It's sort-of funny that the URL you've provided for an article about RISD is
the printable version with no images.

For anyone interested, remove 'print' from the end of the URL to see the
version with images (and yes, with ads).

Of course the formatting is screwed-up on my version of Safari, but still. :-)

